# of/apostrofe



## Priss

Hola!
Alguien podria decirme cuando debo utilizar "of" y cuando debo utilizar "apóstrofe S"?
Por ejemplo, al hablar de lugares, puedo decir "the streets of Cuenca" o debo decir Cuenca's streets??? (Cuenca es una ciudad)
¿debo decir: the price of the house o the house's price??

Agradecería cualquier ayuda


----------



## Jellby

Apóstrof*e* -> figura retórica.
Apóstrof*o* -> signo ortográfico.


----------



## Priss

gracias, pero ¿qué tiene eso que ver con lo que yo pregunté?


----------



## Jellby

Pues te "corrijo" la pregunta, porque sobre la respuesta poco te puedo decir.


----------



## Priss

¿Alguien me puede dar alguna explicación de lo que pregunté por favor? ¿O tal vez siempre puedo utilizar "of" para indicar pertenencia?


----------



## Chrizba

"the streets of Cuenca" o "Cuenca's streets"
"the price of the house" o "the house's price"

Technically, both are correct in these cases, but in these two examples, they would normally use 'of'.  Sadly there is no strict rule as to when to use 'of' instead of apostrophe s, but usually with animate objects you would use apostrophe s (e.g. the cat's whickers, the people's vote)

Hope this helps


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias Chrizba!!... Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, si me ayudaste mucho.


----------



## yanito

I agree with Chrizba, usually they can be interchangeable. Just be careful, because sometimes "*of*" can sound wrong especially when personal possessions are involved.

Claire*'s* hat blew away in the wind.  
The hat *of* Claire blew away in the wind. 

The man*'s* wallet was stolen.  
The wallet *of* the man was stolen. 

But, when you are making some kind of formal or poetic *title*, use "*of*":

The man *of* the moment. (the moment's man?)
The Queen *of* England. (England's Queen)
The Lord *of* the Rings. (The Rings' Lord)
The end *of* the world as we know it. (The world as we know it's end)
The freedom *of* the road. (The road's freedom)
The unbearable lightness *of* being. (Being's unbearable lightness)

In the above examples the alternative in brackets is not grammatically incorrect, but it doesn't sound quite right either.

I think "the streets *of* Cuenca/London/etc" falls under this category of *title* which is why "*of*" works better, just like "The Hanging Gardens *of* Babylon", or "the Leaning Tower *of* Pisa", etc.


----------



## mazbook

Hola yanito:





yanito said:


> The end *of* the world as we know it. (The world as we know it's *its* end)


Una corrección pequeña, yanito.  El posesivo de "it" es "its" sin apóstrofo.  "It's" es la contracción de "It is".

En todos casos estoy de acuerdo con usted.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## sappy16

hola priss. que bonita es cuenca. yo fui allá el junio, y me encanta. 

cuando es una persona, en general, usamos el apostrofo-S. Por ejemplo: 

'it is Lucy's book' (es el libro de Lucy)
'it is the woman's car' (es el coche de la mujer)

y en general, cuando hablas de un objeto, usamos 'de':

'the contents *of* the box' (el contenido de la caja)

pero a veces, no deberíamos usar el apostrofo-S *ni* 'de', ponemos juntos las dos palabras, por ejemplo:

'he closes the *car door*' (cierre la puerta del coche)
'i turn on the *bath tap*' (enciendo el grifo del bano)
'you turn off the *light switch*' (apagas el interruptor de la luz)

espero que te ayudé


----------



## Priss

Gracias sappy por tu explicación, 
Entonces es mejor decir: "the streets of Cuenca", porque no es una persona o un animal.
¿Correcto?


----------



## sappy16

si, 'the streets of Cuenca' es como lo decimos


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias sappy!


----------



## mazbook

También puede decir/escribir "the _Cuenca streets_" como sappy16 escribió: "the _car door_, the _bath tap_, the _light switch_".  Este tipo "complex noun" es muy común en inglés en lugar del posesivo.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## yanito

mazbook said:


> También puede decir/escribir "the _Cuenca streets_" como sappy16 escribió: "the _car door_, the _bath tap_, the _light switch_". Este tipo "complex noun" es muy común en inglés en lugar del posesivo.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Sorry Mazbook,You don't use the definite article with a proper name like a place name or a person's name, e.g.

Paris fashions are very expensive.

Almodóvar films are very interesting.

Cuenca streets are very busy during Holy Week.

Beatles songs are still very popular.


----------



## mazbook

Hola yanito:





yanito said:


> Sorry Mazbook,You don't use the definite article with a proper name like a place name or a person's name, e.g.
> 
> Paris fashions are very expensive. We went to see *the* Paris fashions.
> 
> Almodóvar films are very interesting.  I love *the* Almodóvar films.
> 
> Cuenca streets are very busy during Holy Week.  During Holy Week, *the* Cuenca streets are jammed.
> 
> Beatles songs are still very popular. CDs of *the* Beatles' songs still sell well.


Lo siento, yanito.  In these cases the proper or place name is just a noun-modifier and the resulting complex noun is NOT a proper or place name.  Even in your sample sentences, you could have begun the sentences with "The".  It's purely optional in this case.  To clarify this, just remove the proper/place name and you'll see that the sentence is *still *correct, whether with or without the article.  You can do the same thing with my sample sentences.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## xOoeL

> Paris fashions are very expensive. We went to see *the* Paris fashions.
> 
> Almodóvar films are very interesting.  I love *the* Almodóvar films.
> 
> Cuenca streets are very busy during Holy Week.  During Holy Week, *the* Cuenca streets are jammed.
> 
> Beatles songs are still very popular. CDs of *the* Beatles' songs still sell well.




A mí todas las frases en rojo me suenan mal (menos la última, claro).  ¿Algún hablante nativo de inglés podría aclararlo?


----------



## mazbook

Hola xOoeL;





xOoeL said:


> A mí todas las frases en rojo me suenan mal (menos la última, claro).  ¿Algún hablante nativo de inglés podría aclararlo?


Soy anglohablante nativo en inglés de EEUU que es a bastante muy diferente del inglés de Inglaterra.  Inglés de Gibralter (yanito) es casi exactemente mismo de inglés de Ingleterra.  Un ejemplo:

EEUU: "He is in *the *hospital." — Inglaterra: "He is in hospital."  La ultima suena muy extraño a mi. 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## jabogitlu

A mí las frases en rojo aperecen bien.  También yo diría que es posible poner el artículo "the" en las oraciónes originales:

The Cuenca Streets are very busy during Holy Week.
The Paris Fashions are very expensive.

etcétera.  A mí me parecen muy bien.


----------



## xOoeL

mazbook said:


> Hola xOoeL;Soy anglohablante nativo en inglés de EEUU que es a bastante muy diferente del inglés de Inglaterra.  Inglés de Gibralter (yanito) es casi exactemente mismo de inglés de Ingleterra.  Un ejemplo:
> 
> EEUU: "He is in *the *hospital." — Inglaterra: "He is in hospital."  La ultima suena muy extraño a mi.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán



Muchísimas gracias.  En España enseñan el inglés del Reino Unido, así que simpre oí cosas como "He is in hospital".  Siendo hablante nativo de Español, me resulta muy difícil que no se me cuelen los "the" en las frases.
Ahora estoy más contento, porque si se me escapan puedo decir que es que yo hablo Inglés de EE.UU.

Sólo para estar más seguro.  "*The *Cuenca Streets are very busy during Holy Week." suena raro en el Reino Unido, ¿no?


----------



## yanito

Hi Mazbook,
It is must be a difference between American and British usage, like you say! I would never use the definite article in any of those sentences, except in the context of making a comparison with some wider group, e.g.

Nothing good has come out of Spanish cinema since Buñuel, except for the Almodóvar films.
During Holy Week the Cuenca streets are packed with day trippers but the bars are empty.


----------



## yanito

> Sólo para estar más seguro. "*The *Cuenca Streets are very busy during Holy Week." suena raro en el Reino Unido, ¿no?
> Hola Xooel,
> Sí, muy raro. Normalmente se diría "The streets of Cuenca", o "Cuenca's streets" en RU.


----------



## xOoeL

Gracias.  Estaba seguro de ello.


----------



## Priss

No entiendo bien lo que dicen del complex noun.
The Cuenca streets.
Entonces también podría decir:
Johanna book? en lugar de Johanna's book?

Eso me confundió bastante.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

The Paris Fashions are very expensive.
y
Paris fashions are very expensive.

son dos frases con significados distintos.  No tiene que ver con las diferencias entre EEUU y el RU.

La segunda habla de la moda de paris en general.  El otros habla de la moda de paris en un contexto donde el hablante compara esa moda a la moda de... digamos... Nueva York.  Si no quisiera compararla otra otra, no diría THE... suena a una persona que habla de un tema con el cual no tiene mucha experiencia.  Como mi abuelo con la telvision.  "What are you watching on *the* TV?" en vez de "What are you watching on TV" jejeje.


----------



## yanito

Priss said:


> No entiendo bien lo que dicen del complex noun.
> The Cuenca streets.
> Entonces también podría decir:
> Johanna book? en lugar de Johanna's book?
> 
> Eso me confundió bastante.



Oh you're right, apologies to Priss. It only really works with the plural because the proper name acts like an identifier for a group, so it is incorrect with a single item. Another example:

Dylan songs are full of imagery.

But it is confusing, and you're safer sticking to using the *"'s"* unless you're absolutely sure that you're right.


----------



## Priss

O.k yanito, 
Entonces también puedo decir Dylan's songs are full of imaginary?
Puedo utilizar cualquiera de las dos??


----------



## yanito

Priss said:


> O.k yanito,
> Entonces también puedo decir Dylan's songs are full of imagery?
> Puedo utilizar cualquiera de las dos??



Hi Priss, *Dylan's songs* está bien y se verá mucho mas a menudo que *Dylan songs*, que es un ejemplo algo artificial.
Lo de complex nouns se refiere a que en la frase "*the Cuenca streets are busy*" si se elimina el noun-modifier o sea "Cuenca", la frase sigue con sentido integral, "*the *Cuenca* streets are busy*".
Saludos
Yani


----------



## mazbook

Hola yanito, su explicación es muy, muy claro y mejor de mia.  Gracias.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Priss

Si gracias Yanito!
Como dijo mazbook, la alaración es excelente.
Ya no tengo dudas!!
Muchos saludos y un muy buen día!


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Creo que a veces se emplea en español también, casi como si fuera un ajectivo.

No me gustan las canciones báquestri (de los Backstreet Boys). <-- es informal, pero se dice, ¿no?
Me encantan las películas Almodóvar.

Se dicen, ¿no?


----------



## xOoeL

No oí eso nunca, pero sí cosas como:

Me gustan las películas _almodovarianas
_No me gustan las canciones de los báquestri


----------



## BABUARGENTINA

mazbook said:


> Hola xOoeL;Soy anglohablante nativo en inglés de EEUU que es a bastante muy diferente del al inglés de Inglaterra. El Inglés de Gibraltar (yanito) es casi exactamente el mismo que el de inglés de Inglaterra. Un ejemplo:
> 
> EEUU: "He is in *the *hospital." — Inglaterra: "He is in hospital." La última me suena muy extraño a mi.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Only a few corrections in red. 
Acá se usa bastante o muy, no los dos juntos.


----------



## BABUARGENTINA

mazbook said:


> Hola yanito, su explicación es muy, muy clara y mejor de que la mía. Gracias.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
¡Perdón Mazbook! Hoy me la agarré con vos...
Saludos


----------



## BABUARGENTINA

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Creo que a veces se emplea en español también, casi como si fuera un ajectivo. (adjetivo)
> 
> No me gustan las canciones báquestri (de los Backstreet Boys). <-- es informal, pero se dice, ¿no?
> Me encantan las películas Almodóvar.
> 
> Se dicen, ¿no?


 
Haghenschlapfter y xOoel:

Acá en Argentina es muy común "adjetivizar" algunas palabras.
Ex. Me gustan las canciones "abolerizadas" (when change rhythm to bolero)
Me encantan las películas "Almodovarianas" o "Almodovarizadas" o "Almodovarezcas"
Correcto es: "acaramelar" (bañar en caramelo) acarameladas.
Pero se toma esta forma para inventar palabras que no existen. Es una forma graciosa de hablar pero es es TERRIBLE para el idioma!!!!!


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Creo que a veces se emplea en español también, casi como si fuera un adjetivo.
> 
> No me gustan las canciones báquestri (de los Backstreet Boys). <-- es informal, pero se dice, ¿no?
> Me encantan las películas Almodóvar.
> 
> Se dicen, ¿no?


 
¿Les suenan a los de España?


----------



## xOoeL

Haghenschlapfter said:


> ¿Les suenan a los de España?



Ya contesté que no. ¿No te vale mi opinión como español? 



xOoeL said:


> No oí eso nunca, pero sí cosas como:
> 
> Me gustan las películas _almodovarianas
> _No me gustan las canciones de los báquestri


----------



## Jellby

BABUARGENTINA said:


> Me encantan las películas "*a*lmodovarianas" o "*a*lmodovarizadas" o "*a*lmodovare*s*cas"



En castellano, los adjetivos (o sustantivos, o verbos...) derivados de nombres propios se escriben con minúscula.


----------



## yuky

Hola, mi primer mensaje ^^

Hay una cosa que no me ha quedado clara sobre este tema de " 'S " y "of" después de leerme muchos mensajes haciendo busquedas.

En un juego en inglés, cuando hay una tienda en la que venden objetos (tienda de objetos), creo que la llama "Item Shop", pero yo la verdad es que no lo he dicho así nunca, yo lo escribía "Item's shop" o "Items' Shop", y creo que también lo vi escrito alguna vez en otro sitio, pero ahora no se si son correctas todas estas formas.

Entonces _mis preguntas son_: las siguientes formas están bien o mal escritas? (el porque es lo que mas me interesaría  y cual (o cuales) serían correctas para referirse a una tienda en la que venden objetos? (es decir "Tienda de Objetos")

Item Shop
Items Shop
Item's Shop
Items Shop
Items' Shop

Edito: ¿sería correcto también decir?

Shop of Item
Shop of Items

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

xOoeL said:


> Ya contesté que no. ¿No te vale mi opinión como español?


 

Ay, lo siento.  Leí mal tu perfil y pensé que eras DE Inglaterra y que estiabas en España.  Sí, tu opinión vale   Muchas gracias.


----------



## xOoeL

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Ay, lo siento.  Leí mal tu perfil y pensé que eras DE Inglaterra y que estiabas en España.  Sí, tu opinión vale   Muchas gracias.


No pasa nada. 

¿Qué es una tienda de objetos aparte de lo evidente?
Nunca pensé que eso se dijera.
Respecto a lo que es correcto o no, prefiero ser prudente y callar.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

"de" no es siempre igual a 's.  's describe "posesión".  El "de" en "tienda de objetos" no es posesivo.  Ayuda modificar "tienda".  's solo expresa posesión

Por tanto, Item's shop no tendría sentido porque significaría que un objeto es dueño de una tienda.  Items Shop podría funcionar tanto como "tienda de objetos".  la verdad es que no sé si se dice Item Shop o Items Shop porque aquí en EEUU no se dice.  Seguro que tenemos algo así, pero no estoy seguro como lo llamamos.  ¿Es como un "nickel and dime"? o ¿es una tienda que vende cosas cutres como Todo a 100?  ¿Qué es en "americano"?


----------



## yuky

entonces sería incorrecto decir Item's Shop, no? jeje uno no se acuesta nunca sin aprender algo nuevo 

Es de un juego, Tienda de Objetos se refiere a una tienda en la que se venden pociones y cosas de esas, en el juego lo llamaban Item Shop (también había una tienda donde vendían armas, pistolas, espadas... etc, la armería, y se llamaba "Weapon Shop". Aunque para hacer un ejemplo títpico del mundo real podría ser por ejemplo Shoes Shop, Tienda de Zapatos, que al fin y al cabo usa la misma estructura. Entonces sería igual que antes, sería incorrecto decir Shoes' Shop, no?

Es que no se porque, pero cuando veo por ejemplo Shoes Shop, me da la sensación como que le falta algo a la frase, el genitivo, una preposición o algo parecido que diga que es "de", pero parece ser que es correcto sin nada. De todas formas, podría decirse también Shop of Shoes?

Gracias!


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Te dije mal. Items Shop no sería una alternativa válida. Hay que dejar al sustantivo en la forma singular.

Item Shop
Shoe Shop
Key Shop
Cow Shop
Buffalo Shop
pet shop

En EEUU tendemos a usar "store" en vez de "shop" pero sigue la misma regla.


----------



## yuky

ok, muchas gracias!, ya lo tengo claro 100%


----------



## mazbook

Hola BABUARGENTINA:

No necesita «¡Perdón», Muchísimas gracias por sus correcciones.  

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Priss

Cada vez aprendo más por ustedes...
Gracias a todos!!! En serio, gracias por todas sus respuestas y opiniones. Les deseo lo mejor en este dia... A todos!!!


----------



## yanito

yuky said:


> Hola, mi primer mensaje ^^
> Item Shop
> Items Shop
> Item's Shop
> Items Shop
> Items' Shop
> Shop of Item
> Shop of Items



Hola Yuky,

Definitivamente, solo se usa *item shop*. Bueno, "item" shop suena un poco raro, pero sí se dice *book shop* (librería), *toy shop* (juguetería), *cake shop* (pastelería), *record shop* (de discos), etc.

Si miras en este link: http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=shop&dict=enes&b=Search
hay una buena lista de ejemplos. 
También encontrarás situaciones donde se usa un plural, p.ej. *cattle market*, *clothes shop*, pero es un uso especial porque se trata de *agrupaciones *de objectos, donde no se puede usar una palabra singular.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

yanito said:


> Hola Yuky,
> 
> Definitivamente, solo se usa *item shop*. Bueno, "item" shop suena un poco raro, pero sí se dice *book shop* (librería), *toy shop* (juguetería), *cake shop* (pastelería), *record shop* (de discos), etc.
> 
> Si miras en este link: http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=shop&dict=enes&b=Search
> hay una buena lista de ejemplos.
> También encontrarás situaciones donde se usa un plural, p.ej. *cattle market*, *clothes shop*, pero es un uso especial porque se trata de *agrupaciones *de objectos, donde no se puede usar una palabra singular.


 
Espera... ¿A ti tampoco te suena "Item Shop"?  Entonces... ¿existe la frase en inglés?  O tal vez se llama otra cosa.  A mí no me suena para nada pero yo pensé que era algo británico.


----------



## xOoeL

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Espera... ¿A ti tampoco te suena "Item Shop"?  Entonces... ¿existe la frase en inglés?  O tal vez se llama otra cosa.  A mí no me suena para nada pero yo pensé que era algo británico.


Yo, como no tengo ni idea de videojuegos, me limito a citar y añadir información de Google:


yuky said:


> Es de un juego, Tienda de Objetos se refiere a una tienda en la que se venden pociones y cosas de esas, en el juego lo llamaban Item Shop (también había una tienda donde vendían armas, pistolas, espadas... etc, la armería, y se llamaba "Weapon Shop".


Según parece, en Mario Party 4 hay una Item Shop, aunque no será el único juego que la tenga...


----------



## Cosmopolita

sappy16 said:


> cuando es una persona, en general, usamos el apostrofo-S. Por ejemplo:
> 
> 'it is Lucy's book' (es el libro de Lucy)
> 'it is the woman's car' (es el coche de la mujer)
> 
> y en general, cuando hablas de un objeto, usamos 'de':
> 
> 'the contents *of* the box' (el contenido de la caja)


 
Hasta aquí es bastante claro, pero...



sappy16 said:


> pero a veces, no deberíamos (¿no deberíamos?) usar el apostrofo-S *ni* 'de', ponemos juntos las dos palabras, por ejemplo:
> 
> 'he closes the *car door*' (cierre la puerta del coche)
> 'i turn on the *bath tap*' (enciendo el grifo del bano)
> 'you turn off the *light switch*' (apagas el interruptor de la luz)


 
¿Entonces no suena bien "the door of the car"? Aunque me doy cuenta de que suena mejor y más sintético "truck driver" yo pensé que se podía decir también "the driver of the car" (no así "the car's driver" porque parecería que el auto tiene vida y posee un conductor)

¿Existe alguna regla que diga en qué casos se forma la construcción sustantiva en vez de uso de *of* o de *'s*?


----------

